# Photothèque dans désordre sur iPhone ( ok sur le mac )



## devy (16 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Je me suis lancé il y a quelques temps dans le tri de photos par la gestion de plusieurs photothèques.

J'ai fais marche arrière pour certaines photos, que je souhaitais garder sous le coude en syncro sur iPhone, en remettant ces photos dans la photothèque système. 
Les photos se sont automatiquement rangées par ordre chronologique, et ont donc retrouvé leurs places d'origine dans la photothèque ... Sur le mac en tout cas !

Car mon soucis est que sur l'iphone, ces photos sont venus dans les photos les une à la suite des autres.
Pourtant lorsque j'en sélectionnes une, elle n'ont pas perdus leurs dates d'origine. 
Est t'il possible de relancer un tri chronologique sur l'iphone ?

Ou vais je devoir encore une fois désactiver la photothèque sur le téléphone puis la réactiver pour récupérer mes 3000 et quelques photos dans le bon ordre  ? 

Merci


----------



## devy (16 Juin 2018)

Je viens de percuter que d'un côté ( sur le mac ) je suis dans l'onglet "Photos" et que de l'autre (sur l'iphone)  je suis dans "Album".
Si je passe sur l'onglet photos de l'iphone, tout est dans l'ordre également. 
Je crois bien que ce fonctionnement est normal  . Dans l'onglet photos, les clichés sont triés, alors que dans album c'est par ordre de synchronisation.

Je m'auto-proclame donc, auteur du post inutile du jour. ( de deux posts diront les mauvaises langues  )

Si un modérateur passant par là veux supprimer


----------

